# K2 Thraxis 2013. sick boots



## haydenbn (Mar 8, 2013)

i have been running 32 primes(10.5 us) the last 4 years been really happy with them.
the last year (2 seasons) i have been a 200+ day rider(why am i not pro?)
They are really good for the first 80 days until they pack out and get really sloppy everything is down hill from there. 

my feet run a wide, with a normal instep.

yep these boots are Sick

serious stiffness, what i wanted. what i got.

after the mold was a true fit!! 

3 full days in these boots already. 

steep runs tighten them up! a bit of park i leave the top boa 80% undone.
not a single bit of heal fit and really flexy in the right spots.

Only 2 cons tho, the weight (all the tech and the quality) and one of the rackets being on the inner sides of each boot, sometimes i hit them on stuff. 

the quality is there, i had a real good look over everything.
the boots came with 4 boa wires too.


I would have paid 1000 for these boots, in my opinion. 100% worth the 300 i paid. so comfortable and versatile. 

i feel they are going to last a while


----------



## JasonFox (Mar 29, 2011)

I had the same boot, but I think the Ride Insano better value and price. It's a little softer , but much lighter IMO.


----------



## haydenbn (Mar 8, 2013)

Mmm, I like the fact the boot can be really stiff in 10 seconds without taking of you binding and undo it a bit on lift. (Baggy pants makes this soo easy)
But the weight it's an issue, my 32's are 1.3 pounds lighter.
I didn't get to try the insano on or read about them.


----------

